# non-hand washer make me crazy.



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 25, 2013)

ugh!

i'm an engineer. i work with folks from all walks of life.

i just watched a man "fake wash" his hands. after #2..!!!! he ran his hands under water and left. no soap. 

i didnt man up and say anything. we have a office bbq today too. 

thanks for allowing me to vent.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 25, 2013)

I work at a community college so I'm with ya there. I have dishpan hands by the end of most days. That and never, ever, never let anyone use your pen. 

I also my hands wash before and after.


----------



## mpukas (Apr 25, 2013)

That's a HUGE pet peeve of mine. Being in CO, I drive on the interstate constantly, and when I make longer trips I stop and use various facilities. More often than not, guys leave the restroom without washing their hands, #1 or #2. Disgusting!


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm a little crazy about this too.


Something I have noticed, men under ~35 are much more likely to wash their hands than older gents.
Public education is doing its job.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 25, 2013)

oh, it gets worse.

someone just took the dishwashing scrubber sponge into the bathroom. 

i work with savages.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ssktVpcv9WI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssktVpcv9WI[/video]


----------



## mkriggen (Apr 25, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> oh, it gets worse.
> 
> someone just took the dishwashing scrubber sponge into the bathroom.
> 
> i work with savages.



AGRRRR...I hate that! I had to threaten bodily harm to get get my family to stop using the dish sponge on the counter tops and kitchen floor. Actually they just laughed at me, so I tried begging. That worked better...:bashhead:


----------



## bieniek (Apr 25, 2013)

Funny enough I was just thinking abut the very same thing myself. In just one week Ive met two of these dirty c*nts.


----------



## shaneg (Apr 25, 2013)

Passive aggresive public shaming works, seen a barman walk over to a table of people after a guy returned from the bathroom and said the sink is now free if he'd like to wash his hands now, best part is he had a handful of fries from the bowl the table were all sharing, he went and washed his hands and returned to awkward silence.


----------



## Sambal (Apr 26, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> ugh!
> 
> we have a office bbq today too.
> 
> ...


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Burl Source (Apr 26, 2013)

Makes you think twice when someone wants to shake hands with you.


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 27, 2013)

I was actually thrown out of a kitchen at my first job back in high school because I called the head chef out on not washing his hands after using the restroom. Needless to say, the restaurant went under shortly after and I think the "chef" quit cooking and now works in a sawmill or something.


----------



## swarfrat (May 13, 2013)




----------



## lechef (May 13, 2013)

From my experience, especially the norwegians I work with, have terrible hand hygiene. Especially those "old school" type of chefs. They goes out the door, smoke a cigarette, come back to the kitchen, touch their hair and face, tastes the sauce with the finger, sends the food out and start typing a text on their cell. Incredible!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 15, 2013)

This reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where the chef uses the bathroom, talks to Jerry while adjusting his hair. Later seen working dough saying "I'm gonna make the best pizza for you",


----------

